# Is the Milwaukee Fuel Drill/Driver line at the top of the food chain?



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a ton of milwaukee tools (somewhere around 20 different tools between m12 and m18) as well as some dewalt 20v- the nailer and saw. I stopped by a store today and noticed that they have a dewalt 20v 7 1/4 scms. I'd get it, but I'm kinda figuring that milwaukee will bring theirs out soon. It's been avalable in the UK for a while now.









I'm also awaiting the 9ah batteries they announced. They are supposed to be better with high draw tools, so maybe my rotohammer won't go through batteries so fast.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

I was going to let every one else hype up the Milwaukee stuff, but we were putting ledger locks in earlier this week. My brushless M12 impact (with a 2.0AH battery, not the 4.0) outdrove a co-workers 18v brushed Bosch at a rate of almost 2:1, I was pleasantly surprised. With a 4.0AH battery on there's almost too much power to keep control when starting a screw.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

A couple times, I've had someone ask to borrow an impact, I hand them my m12 fuel, and I get the response "is that going to be powerful enough?" Yea, trust me, it will be fine.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

TempestV said:


> A couple times, I've had someone ask to borrow an impact, I hand them my m12 fuel, and I get the response "is that going to be powerful enough?" Yea, trust me, it will be fine.


I've had that too. Many don't realize 12v tools are very capable. I use my M12 drill/impact for all but the most demanding applications.


----------



## dr99 (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the M12 Fuel impact. It is my go to tool now the size and power is great on it. Another awesome Milwaukee tool is the M18 Fuel Sawzall it really does replace a corded saw on most jobs. Me and a friend demo'ed out an old outbuilding an only used 4 battery packs. He wanted to break out the super sawzall he had, but being cordless was so much more convenient.


----------



## nunya01 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Milwaukee*

Long story short, I wound up a "Milwaukee guy" due to being in pinch and a special at the supply house. I traded in my DeWalt stuff.
While I like the Milwaukee stuff OK enough (I have about 10 M18 tools), I have had problems and Milwaukee was no help at all. I had a drill in the shop 3 times before they finally replaced the turd.
I would say Milwaukee is the best - in this price range. Keeping in mind that everything in this price range is manufactured on the banks of the Yangtze River, where quality is NOT the first concern.
There are much better quality tools, but they are in a much higher price range.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

My Dewalt 12v Impact finally bit the dust today, thinking of switching to Milwaukee now. 

Is the 12v impact brushless? Does the 18v charger also charge the 12v stuff? Anything else I should know??


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

72chevy4x4 said:


> My Dewalt 12v Impact finally bit the dust today, thinking of switching to Milwaukee now.
> 
> Is the 12v impact brushless? Does the 18v charger also charge the 12v stuff? Anything else I should know??


The 12v does come in brushless and the newer charger does come with both ports.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

nunya01 said:


> There are much better quality tools, but they are in a much higher price range.


Which ones are we talking about here?


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

nunya01 said:


> Long story short, I wound up a "Milwaukee guy" due to being in pinch and a special at the supply house. I traded in my DeWalt stuff.
> While I like the Milwaukee stuff OK enough (I have about 10 M18 tools), I have had problems and Milwaukee was no help at all. I had a drill in the shop 3 times before they finally replaced the turd.
> I would say Milwaukee is the best - in this price range. Keeping in mind that everything in this price range is manufactured on the banks of the Yangtze River, where quality is NOT the first concern.
> There are much better quality tools, but they are in a much higher price range.


All cordless stuff is made in China aside from FEIN. last I knew that was still made in Germany with outsourced parts from Austria. Still today I dont know was back in 2013 today I am not sure.

every company outsources the cordless stuff. Why the plants are there(china) no need to invest in them. cheaper and more money for the big wigs.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Trimalot said:


> Milwaukee needs to come out with more wood working tools like
> makita's cordless line up has like sanders, nailers, mitre saw, planners and a nicer jigsaw (possibly barrel grip)


milwaukee has a m18 fuel mitre saw and jigsaw which are being released this fall. both were announced back in the winter.. as for nailers i cant see it happening since their sister company rigid has them


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> milwaukee has a m18 fuel mitre saw and jigsaw which are being released this fall. both were announced back in the winter.. as for nailers i cant see it happening since their sister company rigid has them


Even if they rebadged the ridgid ones I'd be right with that. I like sticking to one platform.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> as for nailers i cant see it happening since their sister company rigid has them


rigid also has impact drivers, drills, etc. and a whole host of corded.
I can't see milwaukee saying 'no' because another company, rigid, has something.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

So Milwuakee's batteries take an hour to charge? Getting rid of my Makita stuff and I was researching a little bit and that was the impression I got. This makes no sense to me when other brands are charging in 30 minutes. 

Was going to pull the trigger on a cordless Milwaukee Sawzall and circ saw but going back to waiting an hour to charge a battery might make me think a little longer about my decision.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> So Milwuakee's batteries take an hour to charge? Getting rid of my Makita stuff and I was researching a little bit and that was the impression I got. This makes no sense to me when other brands are charging in 30 minutes.
> 
> Was going to pull the trigger on a cordless Milwaukee Sawzall and circ saw but going back to waiting an hour to charge a battery might make me think a little longer about my decision.


Depends the size of the battery. My 1.5 ah batteries take a half hour. My 4.0 takes 45 mins. They're releasing a rapid charger in the next few months so keep that in mind. I can't look up the specs on it right now but one of the tool bloggers should have them.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> So Milwuakee's batteries take an hour to charge? Getting rid of my Makita stuff and I was researching a little bit and that was the impression I got. This makes no sense to me when other brands are charging in 30 minutes.
> 
> Was going to pull the trigger on a cordless Milwaukee Sawzall and circ saw but going back to waiting an hour to charge a battery might make me think a little longer about my decision.


But think about the time saved in not replacing fried batteries!:laughing:

As said, they are releasing a rapid charger. For me, it's never been an issue. One battery on the charger, and it's always full before I need it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Designed2Fail said:


> All cordless stuff is made in China aside from FEIN..


My cordless drill was made in Lichtenstein, and my cordless impact driver was made in Germany, neither of them are made by Fein.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

OT, but since this has led to the Milwaukee Discussion....


I'm somewhat concerned about the new Rapid Chargers.
- Milwaukees Batteries are sealed - no vents
- More amps=heat. That's the general premise
- If Milwaukee could have come out with a faster charger in the past, they why not *they currently have a 6 port rapid charger, slated to release a single port rapid charger*
- With no change in battery design, how does heat Dissipate if you are sending more amps to it...

--- Just saying---
I've got so many single chargers that I just rotate the 12+ batteries I have and just charge them at the end of the day..

- For those that actually do read into this, do you think higher amp rate/charge rate is a concern


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

The 5.0 and up batteries are apparently redesigned from the ground up even though they look similar to the older ones. Time will tell how the new chargers treat the new and old batteries.


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

Well a 4.0 can handle twice the charge current as a 2.0 with no extra heat. Using a 1c (standard li charge rate) the 2.0 will charge at 2 amps and the 4.0 at four. Most newer cells can take a 2c charge without a huge drop in lifespan, higher rates than that will for sure shorten cell life.


----------



## dr99 (Oct 14, 2011)

TempestV said:


> If I'm running my fuel 1 1/8 rotohammer hard, it takes 3-4 battery chargers to keep up. Luckily, I have 14 batteries and 8 chargers (including the radio), and the company I do a lot of work with has at least that many again.
> 
> That said, when milwaukee releases the 9ah high demand battery that they announced, I'm buying a couple.
> 
> Note- the reason I don't switch to a corded rotohammer when I'm drilling that much, is because my cordless rotohammer drills faster than the much bigger corded roto that we have avalable.



You guys might want to look into the SDS Max 18v Fuel drill when it comes out. I sounds like you guys do some serious drilling.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Alright guys...I'm ready to buy that dang Milwaukee fuel saw...which one should I get?

I'm leaning on the 6 1/2" over the 7 1/4" just because I want it more portable. Will I regret this?

Also, I'm not seeing right and left hand/blade. Do they in fact come in both flavors?

Who's got the best deal?...Amazon tool only 239.00 I think I saw for the 6 1/2"


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

They're both pretty portable. I used a 6 1/2" brushed for a few years before upgrading to the 7 1/4" Fuel. It's pretty light. I think it'll just come down to preference. Personally I can cut with either left or right blade saws using either of my hands but I have a preference for right blades. 

The 6 1/2" is left blade only. The 7 1/4" is right blade only. 

I bought my 7 1/4" bare tool for $250 CAD.


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

I have 6 1/2 fuel. It's a top notch cordless saw. Most days have 4 or so guys on the crew, we put it through it's paces ripping plywood, lots of framing repair. 

Not much on specs , depth of cut is better w 7 1/4 , never used it.

6 1/2 is nice when your monkeying around on scaffold , roof lines, etc. 

Big box carriers it for 199, grab some 4.0 with it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ohteah and Youngin', your both in the doghouse...I got school taxes due this month and you've forced my hand at some Milwaukee lovin' :thumbup:

Look what happened to jump right on my cart this morning at creapo.

$199.00 out the door and immediatly placed in service ripping down some doors. This thing is a beast with the 5.0 battery...

Thanks guys, your insisting on making me broke aren't you :laughing:

Hey, is that the UPS guy walking up...dang, it's my new Spotnails floor stapler. Just in the nick of time, I'll be using this beauty on Monday :thumbsup:

Time to go make some donuts is suppose :whistling


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

superseal said:


> $199.00 out the door


Did you have the non-fuel m18 saw before, something to compare it to?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

CO762 said:


> Did you have the non-fuel m18 saw before, something to compare it to?


Unfortunately no...my last cordless saw many years back was a 12V dewalt which didn't have much power or longevity. It's still with me in a junk pile somewhere and I do recall cursing that thing out on a daily basis. Finally the batteries croaked and back to the corded Milwaukee I went. 

This thing is complete night and day compared to that old dewalt although in dewalts favor, my nephew runs the current 18v generation and that thing screams as well and at half the price.

I only ripped some doors down with it so far, I'll keep you abreast once I run it hard.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

For some reason, people do hav a hard time throwing away dewalt tools that they should. I think they got attached to their weight and bulk. 

It'd be a real test if someone had the m18 fuel and non fuel saws and rip 2x4s and see how many each can do before battery runs out. That way, one might know if they'd be better off just buying the larger capacity battery rather than double that and get the fuel saw. 

With the makita battery saws, one drop usually lead to a new saw....


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

I've had both brushed and brusheless never actually did the side by side comparison. I think the fuel feels a little less bulky,more ergonomic. The rafter hook is worth something to me , I'm always on scaffold pump poles. 
Still have the dewalt 18v, and the M18 , both, are leaps and bounds better than the Dealt. 
Is it twice the price better than brushed, it's borderline . 


The fuel sawzall, absolutely worth twice the price.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations on the purchase. They're nice saws and it's amazing how well they compare to corded. 

The next on my list is a Fuel Sawzall. After I get that I'll have a full set of of brushed and brushless. I'll probably sell the brushed set to our labourer. They're still in good shape. Just the drill needs new brushes.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Youngin' said:


> Congratulations on the purchase. They're nice saws and it's amazing how well they compare to corded.
> 
> The next on my list is a Fuel Sawzall. After I get that I'll have a full set of of brushed and brushless. I'll probably sell the brushed set to our labourer. They're still in good shape. Just the drill needs new brushes.


If you like the fuel circular saw you'll certainly like the sawzall.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> If you like the fuel circular saw you'll certainly like the sawzall.


Our tin bashers certainly like them from what they've told me. I don't do a lot of demo since I switched companies but if we ever get a reno on the schedule then I may order one.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Youngin' said:


> Our tin bashers certainly like them from what they've told me. I don't do a lot of demo since I switched companies but if we ever get a reno on the schedule then I may order one.


They are great for pulling apart mistakes too. Ask me how I know. :laughing:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

About to buy the Fuel 1 1/8 SDS plus. Anyone have it? 


I don't drill concrete much and rent the time or two a year I do, but I have a big seismic retro coming up and I may do more of those as they seem lucrative.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> About to buy the Fuel 1 1/8 SDS plus. Anyone have it?
> 
> 
> I don't drill concrete much and rent the time or two a year I do, but I have a big seismic retro coming up and I may do more of those as they seem lucrative.


I have the 7/8" that will drill probably 5 to 10, 1/2" holes and 3 or 4, 5/8 holes easily. I can only imagine that 1-1/8 will do pretty good. I think Inner10 has it.


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

So I was in the store today and they had a battery in the fuel impact, my goodness it was loud. We've noticed that the brushed Milwaukee is louder than the makitas. Are the fuel older than that? It kinda seemed like it. Someone has to make a quieter impact. Maybe that is what the dark blue and green are waiting for.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I have the 7/8" that will drill probably 5 to 10, 1/2" holes and 3 or 4, 5/8 holes easily. I can only imagine that 1-1/8 will do pretty good. I think Inner10 has it.


Although I have 5 SDS plus drills the only two cordless are Dewalt and Hilti. I've never used the Milwaukee but I don't doubt it's a solid piece. 

Just keep in mind that with an SDS drill you have to buy them for the optimal hole size. The big ones hit too hard and turn too slow for small holes. A 7/8" drill will still be good for 3/16" tapcons, 1-1/8" not so much.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Although I have 5 SDS plus drills the only two cordless are Dewalt and Hilti. I've never used the Milwaukee but I don't doubt it's a solid piece.
> 
> Just keep in mind that with an SDS drill you have to buy them for the optimal hole size. The big ones hit too hard and turn too slow for small holes. A 7/8" drill will still be good for 3/16" tapcons, 1-1/8" not so much.


Big thanks. I'm pretty uneducated on this it seems. Maybe I'll just get the little 5/8" one. It's very cheap and I'm mostly drilling tapcons or up to 1/2".

Edit: Now I see Milwaukee publishes the optimized drilling range for all models. Looks like I might do well with the 1" fuel roto hammer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Big thanks. I'm pretty uneducated on this it seems. Maybe I'll just get the little 5/8" one. It's very cheap and I'm mostly drilling tapcons or up to 1/2".
> 
> Edit: Now I see Milwaukee publishes the optimized drilling range for all models. Looks like I might do well with the 1" fuel roto hammer.


Bigger is not always better, I'm 75% tapcons, 20% 3/8" anchors and 5% 1" holes for 3/4" conduit. My cordless dewalt doesn't love the 1" holes but it works.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

dr99 said:


> You guys might want to look into the SDS Max 18v Fuel drill when it comes out. I sounds like you guys do some serious drilling.


Has such a beast been announced? As far as I know, the one I have is the biggest one they make.

We don't usually do a lot of drilling. Recently though, we ran into a situation were we had to drill for 500+ 5/8 anchor bolts. The plans called for 2 5/8 wedge anchors 16 inches on center.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ohteah said:


> Is it twice the price better than brushed, it's borderline .


That's what I'm thinking. Part of the reason I got the milwaukee line is the bulk of their circ saw. More than a few times that saw has skittered across a concrete floor after falling from a ladder/lift and it didn't break. Must be that bulky, ball look that makes it roll and tumble so much easier....


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Golden view said:


> About to buy the Fuel 1 1/8 SDS plus. Anyone have it?
> 
> 
> I don't drill concrete much and rent the time or two a year I do, but I have a big seismic retro coming up and I may do more of those as they seem lucrative.


I do. Very powerful, but it goes through batteries like candy. As I said earlier, when we were using it hard (see above post), we had 3-4 battery chargers going in order to keep the drill supplied with batteries. We also have a big makita corded sds max drill, and using them side by side drilling the holes seen above, the fuel drill was faster by a slight bit. 
The only thing I've found faster is hilti's 36v roto (which hilti says is the fastest rotohammer they make, cordless or corded, sds plus or sds max).

The hammer only function is incredibly powerful as well (more powerful than the hilti 36v according to the spec sheet). When I first got the drill, I was using it with a chisel point to flatten imperfections around anchor bolts before bolting down plate. I had to be quite careful about the angle I held it at, too vertical, and the chisel point would bury itself in the concrete with suprising ease.

The price difference between the 1" fuel and the 1 1/8" fuel is about $50. 


According to milwaukee, to get the recommended capacity, take the rated capacity, divide in half, and add an eighth. So a 1" rotohammer is really only recommended for 5/8 and smaller holes.

As I said before, milwaukee has announced a 9ah high demand battery, which should really help very high draw tools like the large rotohammers


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

jlyons said:


> So I was in the store today and they had a battery in the fuel impact, my goodness it was loud.


I think it's pretty quiet, especially compared to the brushed impact driver. But then again, my hearing isn't the best....


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have the 6 1/2 inch fuel circ saw, and it works great. I prefer the blade on the left, so I have no plan to upgrade to the 7 1/4 unless they make a blade left version. Comparing the two in the store, I didn't really notice a weight or bulk difference. According to the rep at my local store, the power between the two is pretty similar.

I've used the non fuel saw quite a bit as well, it feels bulkier than the fuel saw, and the battery doesn't last anywhere near as long. 

The dewalt 20v saw and the newer style dewalt 18v saw are also very good. They are basically the same saw, the 20v just has a bigger and easier to use fuel tank. Power wise, they are similar to the non fuel milwaukee, but they are smoother, and cut better than either the fuel or non fuel milwaukee. I had the 18v, and just upgraded to the 20v for use as my cordless finish saw.

I have the fuel sawzall as well. It's not much for antivibe, and if you run it for a while, you will feel it, but it is an absolute beast. I don't even carry my corded sawzall anymore.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TempestV said:


> I've used the non fuel saw quite a bit as well, it feels bulkier than the fuel saw, and the battery doesn't last anywhere near as long.


That's what I was looking for, thanks. On the blade right saw, me neither as I can cut using my left hand, I'm right handed so it's silly to get a left handed saw.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Just to add to the SDS Fuel, the hammervac intergration is pretty nice.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

mobiledynamics said:


> Just to add to the SDS Fuel, the hammervac intergration is pretty nice.


I've been considering buying one for my roto. Does it make a difference in keeping the hole clean, so that it's easier to prep for epoxy for example?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Best pratice would still entail blow/brush.

I use the vac only when I need to - indoor applications.
It's bulky. Intergrated but bulky -- it weighs almost as much as the drill


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TempestV said:


> I've been considering buying one for my roto. Does it make a difference in keeping the hole clean, so that it's easier to prep for epoxy for example?


The hammer vac for debris or the hollow perforated bit that sucks up the debris from inside the hole as you drill?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Cant wait to see this 9.0 battery. If it's the same size as a 5.0, it would be amazing :thumbup: Doubtful I would think though


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

The new 6.0 is the same as the 5.0.....

9.0 is about a hair less than a 1/3 bigger. It would be interesting to see it's weight in real world applications. I can see it used for bigger tools but I suspect it will not balance well with the usual drills/driver.s


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I can't see putting a 9 in a drill but a hole hawg, sawzall, or circular saw? Absolutely.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Youngin' said:


> I can't see putting a 9 in a drill but a hole hawg, sawzall, or circular saw? Absolutely.


It'd be great for a rotohammer.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> It'd be great for a rotohammer.


That too. I don't actually have any experience with one but others have mentioned them. 

There's also that big mag drill that guys use in steel erection.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

The 9ah is suppose to be more efficient at high discharge rates than the smaller batteries as well. Milwaukee claims that in testing, running the batteries hard on the new super hawg they have coming out, they are getting more than double the life out of a single 9ah than a 5ah battery.

Also, with the high discharge rate, it will let milwaukee come out with tools that can use the additional power.

I really want the mag drill, but it's $2300. That's a little hard to justify, when I can buy a really really good corded one for less than half the price.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

TempestV said:


> The 9ah is suppose to be more efficient at high discharge rates than the smaller batteries as well. Milwaukee claims that in testing, running the batteries hard on the new super hawg they have coming out, they are getting more than double the life out of a single 9ah than a 5ah battery.
> 
> Also, with the high discharge rate, it will let milwaukee come out with tools that can use the additional power.
> 
> *I really want the mag drill, but it's $2300. That's a little hard to justify, when I can buy a really really good corded one for less than half the price.*


That would be nice...I sure hope prices come down on some of this stuff.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Drilling holes is one of my least favorite tasks in construction. As a result, anything that makes it easier is great in my book. Better, more powerful, faster drills, better bits, mag drills, ect.


----------



## carpnote (Mar 25, 2015)

The only cordless power tools that outperform Milwaukee's lineup is Hilti. But with Hilti's cost point, Milwaukee makes more dollars and cents. If I was a high-volume contractor where time was money, I'd have nothing but Hilti - - they really set the standard in performance, power and dependability.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

carpnote said:


> The only cordless power tools that outperform Milwaukee's lineup is Hilti. But with Hilti's cost point, Milwaukee makes more dollars and cents. If I was a high-volume contractor where time was money, I'd have nothing but Hilti - - they really set the standard in performance, power and dependability.


My DeWalts have lasted as good if not better than the Hiltis. And no parts support on Hilti cordless.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

A couple guys I work with have hilti cordless tools. Last winter, they were having all sorts of issues with batteries and tools shutting down in the cold, while the milwaukee and dewalt stuff did fine. 

I'll take my fuel circ saw or my dewalt saw over the hilti saw any day.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Just had a conversation with a Milwaukee rep. They're starting to "clearance" their Fuel line, as they're coming out with a new really powerful brushless pro-grade line. This is not to be confused with their soon to be released mid range brushless line. New stuff, supposedly, has far more juice than Fuel. Fuel is good enough for me. So, I'll have to start visiting Home Dopey a little more frequently. I love clearance pricing.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> Just had a conversation with a Milwaukee rep. They're starting to "clearance" their Fuel line, as they're coming out with a new really powerful brushless pro-grade line. This is not to be confused with their soon to be released mid range brushless line. New stuff, supposedly, has far more juice than Fuel. Fuel is good enough for me. So, I'll have to start visiting Home Dopey a little more frequently. I love clearance pricing.


Good to know. I want the Fuel sawzall but wasn't going to get it until I needed it or saw a deal.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> Fuel is good enough for me.


Heck, the m18 non fuel line is good enough for me unless I get a killer deal like a new fuel impact driver, charger and two xc batteries for $75 in case....which is how I wound up with a fuel tool.......

If the keep amping up the m18 batteries, I'll be alright.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

CO762 said:


> Heck, the m18 non fuel line is good enough for me unless I get a killer deal like a new fuel impact driver, charger and two xc batteries for $75 in case....which is how I wound up with a fuel tool.......
> 
> If the keep amping up the m18 batteries, I'll be alright.


This doesn't quite match your killer deal on the impact ... but it's maybe the first of clearance pricing on Fuel ...

Hammer drill, impact, two 4 ah batteries, charger and hard case for $239.00 (free shipping):

http://www.cpooutlets.com/factory-r...0&spJobID=621286356&spReportId=NjIxMjg2MzU2S0

Granted, it's grade a refurb ... but, I've had good luck with CPO's stuff.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> Just had a conversation with a Milwaukee rep. They're starting to "clearance" their Fuel line, as they're coming out with a new really powerful brushless pro-grade line. This is not to be confused with their soon to be released mid range brushless line. New stuff, supposedly, has far more juice than Fuel. Fuel is good enough for me. So, I'll have to start visiting Home Dopey a little more frequently. I love clearance pricing.


Recently I've just been buying the tool that I want, without regard to its compatibility with my other tools The manufacturers are changing this stuff as fast as they can - they have to, in order to keep up with the competition - and this year's latest and greatest is next year's old news.

Not everything has to be cordless, too. I love my cordless tools, but there's something to be said for a Hole Hawg.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Recently I've just been buying the tool that I want, without regard to its compatibility with my other tools The manufacturers are changing this stuff as fast as they can - they have to, in order to keep up with the competition - and this year's latest and greatest is next year's old news.
> 
> Not everything has to be cordless, too. I love my cordless tools, but there's something to be said for a Hole Hawg.


If I could get a hole hawg equivalent in cordless I'd probably buy it. The hole hawg is often the only reason I lug a generator on site.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> If I could get a hole hawg equivalent in cordless I'd probably buy it. The hole hawg is often the only reason I lug a generator on site.


Have you looked into the cordless hole hawg yet? The thing drills faster than the corded one and with the 6 and 9 ah packs coming, it's going to start making less and less sense to drag a generator.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Have you looked into the cordless hole hawg yet? The thing drills faster than the corded one and with the 6 and 9 ah packs coming, it's going to start making less and less sense to drag a generator.


I didn't know it existed!


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> If I could get a hole hawg equivalent in cordless I'd probably buy it. The hole hawg is often the only reason I lug a generator on site.


You mean this:


(1) M18 FUEL™ HOLE HAWG® 1/2" Right Angle Drill (Bare Tool) (2707-20)


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

The Fuel Hawg is a beast! Can't wait to see what their new stuff will be capable of doing.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> Granted, it's grade a refurb ... but, I've had good luck with CPO's stuff.


Sometimes the refurb stuff is better than new. Production only samples a small portion of any run, so sometimes bad ones get out. But I know there are people out there that 'buy' a tool and use it for a job, then return it and say "it doesn't work". So they take it back and send it off to be 'repaired'.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Recently I've just been buying the tool that I want, without regard to its compatibility with my other tools


Windows XP did everything I needed it to do. And before that, windows 95. Seems my computers break/wear out before I need to get the new version of windows.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The problems with old systems is all the service packs and security vulnerabilities.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

My M12 Drill and impact are from the first generation. I haven't upgraded to the new fuel series, simply because the old ones still work great. But I'm still tempted every time I see them in the store.

Heck, I still run a V18 saw in the trailer, but I also have the M18 Fuel saw because we frequently use them simultaneously.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

They unveiled the Fuel Super Hawg a couple months ago. It's not for sale yet but lots of guys love the original Fuel Hawg. If you can hold out you can either get the new one or the older Fuel on clearance.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> They unveiled the Fuel Super Hawg a couple months ago. It's not for sale yet but lots of guys love the original Fuel Hawg. If you can hold out you can either get the new one or the older Fuel on clearance.


Will it be on clearance? They are kind of different tools for different applications, and generally different trades. The electricians don't really need or want the size and expense of the super.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TLHWindows said:


> You mean this:
> 
> 
> (1) M18 FUEL™ HOLE HAWG® 1/2" Right Angle Drill (Bare Tool) (2707-20)


Sexy.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Golden view said:


> Will it be on clearance? They are kind of different tools for different applications, and generally different trades. The electricians don't really need or want the size and expense of the super.


Depends I guess. I imagine the new Super is a direct replacement for the Fuel Hawg. Time will tell.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Super?, that'll fit me well!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> Depends I guess. I imagine the new Super is a direct replacement for the Fuel Hawg. Time will tell.


I don't know why it would be. The corded super hawg is not a direct replacement for the corded hole hawg.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I must be getting them mixed up. I don't use them in my trade.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I just followed through with my registration at a chance to win a 15pc M-18 Fuel kit. They're giving one away per month and 1 in 10 receive a free T-shirt.

The card came boxed in a recent purchase of the M18 fuel 6 1/2 saw.

At least I get to go to bed dreaming i'll be one of the winners :clap:

That would be so nice Milwuakee :whistling

Purtty please...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

superseal said:


> That would be so nice Milwuakee :whistling
> Purtty please...


Did you wake up with a hand drill on your kitchen table?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CO762 said:


> Did you wake up with a hand drill on your kitchen table?


Many years ago I worked for an audio company. The owner lined up a contra deal with Leonard Lee of Lee Valley Tools. System in exchange for tools.

After the work was done our boss presented us with an array of different styles of braces and bits for us to use during installations. 

Myself and fellow co-workers hurt with laughter.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Many years ago I worked for an audio company. The owner lined up a contra deal with Leonard Lee of Lee Valley Tools. System in exchange for tools.
> 
> After the work was done our boss presented us with an array of different styles of braces and bits for us to use during installations.
> 
> Myself and fellow co-workers hurt with laughter.


That's one of the funniest things I've ever heard!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SamM said:


> That's one of the funniest things I've ever heard!


I'm not talking 60 years ago either we had 18V dewalt cordless drills!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I'm not talking 60 years ago either we had 18V dewalt cordless drills!


I guess ya just aren't a fan of nostalgia....or don't work for nostalgia. 
"nostalgia doesn't pay the bills."

What is amazing is thinking back, anyone doing pole work used those and that doesn't seem like too long ago. I bet people now tape their batteries to their tools.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I used bit and brace for building fences and horse shelters less than 20 years ago. The only battery tool I had then was a bosch 12v drill. This was Right before the 18v dewalts started showing up on jobsites everywhere.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

When I had to do some work as a kid, I wasn't allowed to use electric tools so everything started with "hand...". Some people say that that's a matter of keeping up the tradition, father to son, father to his son passing on the tools and tradition, but I think most nowadays would consider that as some form of cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

So, has anyone modified their 6.5" saw to get it to stop spitting dust on the cut line? Not the brightest engineering. Their 7.25 ejects like a regular circ saw, but it's for left handed people. Not going to buy one of those as all my circ saws are right handed, so going to do some tailgate engineering.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

CO762 said:


> So, has anyone modified their 6.5" saw to get it to stop spitting dust on the cut line? Not the brightest engineering. Their 7.25 ejects like a regular circ saw, but it's for left handed people. Not going to buy one of those as all my circ saws are right handed, so going to do some tailgate engineering.


Guess I haven't noticed. I have been very impressed with it though. My Makita would never been able to rip through 2x material and this Waukee rip through almost like there is a cord attached. Plus I am not constantly worried about the batteries becoming useless like the Makita.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

CO762 said:


> So, has anyone modified their 6.5" saw to get it to stop spitting dust on the cut line? Not the brightest engineering. Their 7.25 ejects like a regular circ saw, but it's for left handed people. Not going to buy one of those as all my circ saws are right handed, so going to do some tailgate engineering.


The 7.25 would be the perfect saw if they made it blade left. It's almost as narrow as a wormdrive, light, powerful, good sight line, dust ejection, etc.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

How about taking it one step further and just make it a worm drive? Framers would go nuts for that.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Guess I haven't noticed.


Doing sheetstock is when it's most pronounced/PITA, especially w/non thin kerfs. Do you use the guide or watch the blade? Standing over it and using the guide is when you can see it pile up in front.
The makita didn't do this, but as you said...the batteries turned to paperweights.

Please see below post. Do you have the non fuel 6.5 or the fuel 6.5?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mort said:


> How about taking it one step further and just make it a worm drive?


sounds good to me. It's already got a hook.

...........................................................................

Just looked. Apparently I'm old again as just looked how they mounted the rafter hook and found out the 6.5 fuel doesn't have just a different motor:
I have the older m18 6.5" saw model 2630-22:
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2630-22

the fuel is the 2730-20:
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2730-20

Looks like the fuel has a different blade guard, so maybe that doesn't dump dust on the cut line? Might have to get one of these.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CO762 said:


> So, has anyone modified their 6.5" saw to get it to stop spitting dust on the cut line? Not the brightest engineering. Their 7.25 ejects like a regular circ saw, but it's for left handed people. Not going to buy one of those as all my circ saws are right handed, so going to do some tailgate engineering.


As a left handed carpenter, you don't even know how nice it is to finally not have to bend over the top of the saw to see the line. Now I can stand up straight with a bee line view on the 7.25 blade


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Now I can stand up straight with a bee line view on the 7.25 blade


 Now is your time.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

CO762 said:


> Please see below post. Do you have the non fuel 6.5 or the fuel 6.5?


I have the Fuel. Awesome saw.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Guess I haven't noticed. I have been very impressed with it though. My Makita would never been able to rip through 2x material and this Waukee rip through almost like there is a cord attached. Plus I am not constantly worried about the batteries becoming useless like the Makita.


Not to say it is better then the milwaukee But the Makita Brushless is far from the original saw .Very light and small ,cuts treated 2x with ease . 5ah battery is small and certainly has good lasting power . haven't had a battery fail in 4 yrs so hoping that old problem of batteries prematurely dieing is gone.
Figure anything I get now will be brushless .Milwaukee certainly is going after this Market . At this point there compitition is very weak .


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I have the Fuel. Awesome saw.


Good, I won't have to buy the lefty.
Dang, I'll still have to buy another saw.

JFM,
I had the makita before the milwaukee and it bent when I dropped it. When I looked at getting parts to fix it, guy said it's common for that saw. I've dropped the older m18 milwaukee a few times, one from about 10' off a scissors lift and had it bounce a few times across a concrete floor. Nothing seemed to bother it. The new fuel's design is more upright, so I'm thinking it won't have the same durability as the older one with drops. Maybe that's why they stuck the rafter hook on it, been reading my posts.....:shuriken:


----------



## jct3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> CORDED brushed tools are King of power but CORDLESS brushless tools are by leaps and bounds more efficient and more powerful than cordless brushed. I've been using tools for 40 years I'm pretty sure I can tell the difference. Marketing has nothing to do with it.


That doesn't make any sense.

Corded or cordless, motor doesn't care where the electricity comes from.

Here's another cordless shootout for grinders (another tool w/ high torque demands)...guess what, brushed is still better.

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/cordless-tools/18-volt-cordless-angle-grinders_o.aspx


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jct3 said:


> That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Corded or cordless, motor doesn't care where the electricity comes from.
> 
> ...


They don't sell brushless corded, that's my point. 

I don't use grinders enough to make an opinion. I also have found that those tests are often not even close to my personal experiences which means much more to me. My vote goes to brushless hands down, has absolutely nothing to do with marketing. I'd be willing to bet a nugget that all professional cordless tools will eventually go the way of brushless.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

My brushless cordless roto hammer will spank corded rotos, even those much larger than itself. I do know of a faster roto though, it's also cordless and brushless.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TempestV said:


> My local store for a long time hid most of the fuel tools in the back...


One of the few reasons I rarely buy tooling local. The local supply houses seem not interested at all in what I want/ask for and just want to sell me what they have. I've even asked them and I either get a blank look or a shrug or just a "we don't have those/that" instead of something along the lines of "I'm not familiar with that brand/tool, but let's see what we can do for you".

Ex 1: local supply house sells a few pex fittings...individually, but no pex. I needed some pex and fittings they didn't have and after asking and explaining what it was, the response was "no one uses that here".

Ex 2: Need that foam strip for my work topper, so I went to a local topper place. Guy went and got a roll, stopped a few feet out the door, then went back in, only to return with another roll of slightly different looking stuff. As he was writing it up, I saw that that roll was $33.97. 
Looked at that and wasn't going to pay that amount for a 25' roll of weather stripping. So he said he had a less expensive brand in back (the brand he initially came out with no doubt), for about $18. I told him no thanks was polite as all get out and left.
I found many types of topper tape on amazon and it seems like they go from $5-$10/roll.

I keep on trying to give locals my business, but either they aren't interested in it or they try and steal from me. So I got an amazon delivery two days ago, another two packages yesterday, and will get three today and one monday.

One of those sent me their catalog, acme, and I've ordered from them before. Looked through it this morning and will buy a few items from them. I work hard for my money and expect others to work for mine, or at least seem interested in it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> CORDED brushed tools are King of power


I can never understand why people think a battery powered tool will be as powerful as a corded one. Cordless is all about convenience, not capacity.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

CO762 said:


> I can never understand why people think a battery powered tool will be as powerful as a corded one. Cordless is all about convenience, not capacity.


More and more, some of the new brushless tools will outrun their corded equivalent. As I said before, my cordless roto will outrun a corded roto, even a much larger one. There are other cordless tools out there as well that are suppose to be faster than their corded equvelent. Granted, some of those claims are a little lofty- for example, I have the cordless hole hawg, yes, in nice clear lumber, it's faster than a corded hole hawg, but if it hits a knot or a nail, or something like that, it lacks the torque to continue. That said, with as far as cordless tools have come in such a short time, and with some tools already having a legitimate claim to being faster than corded, I think it's only a matter of time until corded tools are looked down upon for not being powerful enough.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm waiting for a cordless table saw to outperform my cabinet saw.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

A guy I know built a cordless tablesaw with a 20hp honda motor, does that count?


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Tell him he's a wannabe, until his saw is runnun' a hemi.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TempestV said:


> More and more, some of the new brushless tools will outrun their corded equivalent.


Eventually, they will. But also eventually there will be viable nuclear fission in every town or solar will work to power our own houses.
I use cordless for most of my work, but when it comes to 'hard' work, out comes the corded tools. I can just leave them in my truck longer these days. Still waiting for that battery table saw that I can just replace the battery mid day. That would be nice, but long hard draws like that will be a big hurdle for them to overcome. Someday though.....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Compared the lantern light to the football type light and no comparison, the octo ball one is hands down far better....brighter on both low and high. and can hang it on a wall with a screw/nail.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CO762 said:


> I can never understand why people think a battery powered tool will be as powerful as a corded one. Cordless is all about convenience, not capacity.


You are right, however most of the time a lot of power isn't needed more then what the fuel gives me. Just because something is more powerful doesn't in and of itself make it better. It's only better if I need the power. For me not having a cord is better than more power in most instances. Not saying you said either was better, just adding to your comment. :thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> most of the time a lot of power isn't needed


 And we all have pretty new looking tools like that. I've got a rally nice PC mag 423 that's been used maybe 5 times....through a few makita 18v saw lives.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

https://youtu.be/RS9ZW3dGXdk


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

they can't do that. I still have gen zero and am just getting gen 1.
Are cordless tools the next smart phones? 
Pretty good use for allthread.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

great demo of the second generation stuff . i hear the pain of all those who have cordless tools that are working great but want the newest and best . The brushless lithium tools are outlasting everything else i have owned . The newer smaller handgrip will be a big selling point with me . looking forward to getting my next set .


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Our m18 saving grace is the batteries work for all generations of the tools, so when something of one gen breaks, we can get the next gen and use the same batteries. However my gen zero seems to be having a problem keeping up their end of the deal and break/die.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

jct3 said:


> Makita did a lot of catching up in the past year, seem like they weren't totally on board with making everything brushless a few years ago, but today, they've changed their tune.
> 
> It's what everyone wants to see, whether it actually makes the tool better or not.


Seriously, their stuff had fallen off for years but the newly released stuff is amazing. Seems they're taking things seriously once again.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jetdawg said:


> Seriously, their stuff had fallen off for years but the newly released stuff is amazing. Seems they're taking things seriously once again.


Don't think they did much to change their batteries.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

jetdawg said:


> Seriously, their stuff had fallen off for years but the newly released stuff is amazing. Seems they're taking things seriously once again.


i am not seeing it . My brushless makita drill is Ok ,but far from the Milwaukee I have demo at the shows . The impacts seem to be lacking on the power end . I have a 5ah battery and it is great but they are not readily putting them into kits .I read they thought there batteries were fine since they charged fast .which is good .but I would rather have three 6ah battery's over six 3ah batteries . 
I am thinking Makita is dragging there feet on the brushless . I really like the saw though have not used a fuel so cannot compare it .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Not positive but I think, a 20 is tool only, a 21 is tool and 1 battery, and a 22 is a tool and two batteries.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Not positive but I think, a 20 is tool only, a 21 is tool and 1 battery, and a 22 is a tool and two batteries.


that's correct


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I picked up the combo kit w/ the 12v Fuel impact and hammer drill. comparing against the old 12v Dewalt is vastly different. the high/low speed selector on the impact is a little low in my opinion-a slightly higher low speed would be nice. power is incredible. battery life w/ the 4ah battery is super. 

maybe I'll find something to complain about this week


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Milwaukee vs Makita

Couple videos on Toolaholic's instagram that show them head to head

https://instagram.com/toolaholic/


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

platinumLLC said:


> What is the best milwaukee fuel combo drill/driver kit now? I'm in the market for a new kit but want to make sure I'm getting the newest and best I can to last the next few years.


man you're really tooling up.
I have gen zero and after years of use they still work fine. I have gen 1 and it works fine also. I assume the gen 2 will also work fine.
If you're looking for the newest one, buy the newest one.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

tccoggs said:


> Milwaukee vs Makita
> 
> Couple videos on Toolaholic's instagram that show them head to head
> 
> https://instagram.com/toolaholic/


I just tried to poke around that site and without descriptions and just a picture to try and figure out what is what I gave up. I clicked on a few pictures of milwaukee and makita stuff but didn't see any head to head videos.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

CO762 said:


> man you're really tooling up.
> I have gen zero and after years of use they still work fine. I have gen 1 and it works fine also. I assume the gen 2 will also work fine.
> If you're looking for the newest one, buy the newest one.


My cordless set is on life support right now, an older 18V nicad dewalt. Great set when I bought it but is long outdated and limping along. I've thought about just rebuilding batteries but it's time for a full upgrade. Think I've even made a few posts on new cordless set but still haven't pulled the trigger on anything.

I'm not one that has to have the newest or best but I do like to do my homework and get the best deal I can. After watching the video posted a page or two back about the milwuakee gen 2 it says they have 20% more power and a few other improvements over gen 1. So if I'm going to spend the money I might as well get the best I can. Think I read milwaukee has a 5 year warranty so if they last the 5 years or more and then when they die it will be time to get the newest thing at that time.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

platinumLLC said:


> I just tried to poke around that site and without descriptions and just a picture to try and figure out what is what I gave up. I clicked on a few pictures of milwaukee and makita stuff but didn't see any head to head videos.


Not sure if I can embed instagram links here. 

His comparison is the TD148 which is a Japanese model that you can get via some ebay sellers, but it puts a hurtin on the fuel impact driving 14inch GRK lags.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

The US version is the xdt09 which is the driver I've been talking about for awhile.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

jetdawg said:


> The US version is the xdt09 which is the driver I've been talking about for awhile.


When I google that it looks like the average price is around 370 bucks for just the impact driver and two batteries. The milwaukee 2897-22 kit comes with a drill and a driver and two batteries for around 399. The driver and batteries alone are about 230 bucks. Is the makita driver really 150 dollars better then the milwaukee? And how much is the makita drill to go along with the driver?


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

The makita drill is xph07 and it's around the same price as the fuel. Whenever a drill and driver are packaged together you get package pricing so until the kit comes out it's comparing apples to oranges. If the milwaukee is cheaper and price is important to you then get the milwaukee.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

jetdawg said:


> The makita drill is xph07 and it's around the same price as the fuel. Whenever a drill and driver are packaged together you get package pricing so until the kit comes out it's comparing apples to oranges. If the milwaukee is cheaper and price is important to you then get the milwaukee.


Just to make sure I understand right, the makita doesn't have a kit for the xph07 and xdt09? If they don't it would be a good deal more expensive to buy the makita drill and driver to get a "kit". Is the makita really that much better to make it worth the extra cost?


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

Correct, they do not have a kit yet with those two new pns sold together and it would cost more piecing everything together so add the price of the xph07 which is around 150 to 369 so it would be around 120 more than the milwaukee set. In my opinion it is better than the milwaukee, 120 more (until he kit comes out to make it cheaper)? No. The impact is made in japan hence the higher cost.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

jetdawg said:


> Correct, they do not have a kit yet with those two new pns sold together and it would cost more piecing everything together so add the price of the xph07 which is around 150 to 369 so it would be around 120 more than the milwaukee set. In my opinion it is better than the milwaukee, 120 more (until he kit comes out to make it cheaper)? No. The impact is made in japan hence the higher cost.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

platinumLLC said:


> I'm not one that has to have the newest or best but I do like to do my homework and get the best deal I can.


The best deal will be a gen zero M18s. Some places don't even have all the fuels on the shelves yet, much less the gen 2 fuels. You can use the new 4-5 batteries in those, so you're also gaining there too.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

CO762 said:


> The best deal will be a gen zero M18s. Some places don't even have all the fuels on the shelves yet, much less the gen 2 fuels. You can use the new 4-5 batteries in those, so you're also gaining there too.


You know what though? They just kind of suck. I installed gas to change my range from electric at my own house. My Fuel drill is on the job site and I have the old 2602 hammer drill at home which was still almost new as I got it for cheap with 2 batteries. I used it as hard as I could. It got very hot, ate batteries, felt weak.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Golden view said:


> You know what though? They just kind of suck.


lol. All of my hammer/rotary drills are corded, so didn't know that. 
I have the older version of this and it works very well, but sounds like a banshee in a metal pail on your head.

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-HP1641K-8-Inch-Hammer-Drill/dp/B002NU4FCO


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

did an impulse buy and bought the 2797-22 kit .gen 2 hammerdrill and impact this is my small review .I am thinking i can use a big drill .looked at the makita and it seemed big and bulky . The drill is very functional power wise ,though it sure has not struck me to be as functional/powerful as the milwaukee video made it appear. i actual like this drill . i do not need an impact,have two other brushless . it was 110 degrees or something close at work ,the impact got real heavy .the battery 5ah is a bit larger and seemly heavier then makitas 5ah .the impact has this goofy lame little switch for power selection and telling at what setting it was on was to much effort .why does the battery wiggly when installed .If this is a quality tool then the price is great .
i have been tempted to return the kit but a really like the drill driver and the kit was a deal offered buy the milwaukee rep that made the impact almost cost free .
think i will get a small battery for the driver and see how it functions


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I bought the 18v hole hawg. Have roughed in 3 jobs with it so far. Don't see myself ever buying a corded again.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Not one complaint on my end either


----------



## neperezivai (Sep 23, 2015)

let me throw a bone in the pile?

Hilti. yes they're expensive, but they last.

my 2 year old brushless impact is still driving 5/8" bolts into cinder blocks (attaching 2x12 plate to 8" block for a deck frame) surprisingly better then my friends 20v brand new dewalt. yet dewalt stumps hilti on paper.

theres jsut too many crazy experiences my hilti lived thru for me to jsut switch everything to a diff brand.
i guess partialy whats holding me is the rest of hilti's stuff like sawzal, skilsaw, hammer drill, and grinder. and many other corded hiltis.

never had a bad experience with them, yet my boss loves his Milwaukee sets,


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I work with a couple people that use Hilti, and they seem to be pretty good. The impact driver is close in power to the Milwaukee Fuel impact (gen 1 at least) when you run them side by side. The sawzall is pretty decent, not quite the beast that the fuel sawzall is, but a little smoother running. For a circular saw, I'll take a Milwaukee Fuel, Makita brushless, or Dewalt 20v any day over the Hilti, but it's usable. The large impact wrench is good, but not as powerful as the big Milwaukee impact wrenches. The drills are really good. The batteries are good, and I like how the fuel gauge works. My main complaint would be the rather slim selection, and the fact that the dealer in this area doesn't seem to want to sell tools. According to my coworkers that have hilti, ordering new tools is an exercise in frustration. They've put in orders that got lost, the dealer ordered the wrong part, the dealer told them that the part didn't exist when it really did, ect.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Had a chance to buy an m18 7.25 w/4.0 batter for 150. Thought about it, but couldn't get over the blade being on the wrong side. Saw felt nice though.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

CO762 said:


> Had a chance to buy an m18 7.25 w/4.0 batter for 150. Thought about it, but couldn't get over the blade being on the wrong side. Saw felt nice though.


Why, are you left handed?


----------



## Bronze Age Man (Sep 26, 2015)

*King of my heap*

Changed my drill drivers to Milwaukee a while ago from an assortment. Picked up the fuel drill/ impact & free battery at HD. Then they put the kits on sale at half price ($149) so I picked up a few more (people were driving 100km+ to get them!).
The drill will make 2 inch holes in counter tops very easily where I had to use a corded drill before. It does not get hot, the batteries last much longer. 
I find them much better than anything I've used before.
Hilti would be my other option, I have several of their tools I like, however you can't beat that price!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Why, are you left handed?


No, but I could have used that fuel today. I didn't have to see where I was cutting as I was cutting out some pboard underlayment and by third battery, 1/3 of the job done, got a corded saw. When they make battery saws that can stand up to long draws, then I'll get the latest and greatest because right now, they're just latest.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CO762 said:


> No, but I could have used that fuel today. I didn't have to see where I was cutting as I was cutting out some pboard underlayment and by third battery, 1/3 of the job done, got a corded saw. When they make battery saws that can stand up to long draws, then I'll get the latest and greatest because right now, they're just latest.


The fuel has the 6.5" with the blade on the other side. I've got both. I've found reasons to need both.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Great deal


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

my impression after switching from the Dewalt 12v to the Fuel 12v impact and hammer drill/driver, my hand hurts a lot. not sure if a larger tool in my hand or the placement of the trigger. Sometimes the impact battery indicator flashes and sometimes it won't spin, at which time I have to flip the switch (reverse directions) and it starts back up. think it's a battery issue, but not sure.


----------



## Sunset Designs (Dec 15, 2014)

I own almost every darn Ridgid cordless tool on the 18v system and every time I pass the Milwaukee section of the tool aisle I just wonder if I should sell all of my Ridgid and pick up the brushless tool line. But I have a few guys that have been buying the Dewalt line of cordless and I just can't make my mind up.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> The fuel has the 6.5" with the blade on the other side. I've got both. I've found reasons to need both.


I know that. It was the perfect application for a cordless--many corners in a house with not a lot of outlets on line and just a bunch of 'quick' cuts to help with demo. While the cordless was convenient, it wasn't up to the task. Each time I upgrade to the next generation, it is better, but it's still limited by the battery. My m18s are night and day above my old 14.4s....but they're still batteries. 
Until they can conquer the long draws on the battery, it'll always be more of a convenience thing rather than anything else.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sunset Designs said:


> I own almost every darn Ridgid cordless tool on the 18v system and every time I pass the Milwaukee section of the tool aisle I just wonder if I should sell all of my Ridgid and pick up the brushless tool line. But I have a few guys that have been buying the Dewalt line of cordless and I just can't make my mind up.


Dewalt is nice. I'm willing to bet that if you drop a dewalt or a milwaukee from way up, chances of survival are better for dewalt. I find milwaukee plastic brittle. Don't ask how I know... I've got some of each and prefer the 3 speeds on dewalts drill, love the Milwaukee 7 1/4" like the dewalt cordless framer, etc. It all depends what your into.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Framer87 said:


> Dewalt is nice. I'm willing to bet that if you drop a dewalt or a milwaukee from way up, chances of survival are better for dewalt. I find milwaukee plastic brittle. Don't ask how I know... I've got some of each and prefer the 3 speeds on dewalts drill, love the Milwaukee 7 1/4" like the dewalt cordless framer, etc. It all depends what your into.


10 feet on concrete, that's the highest I had my milwaukee survive without damage. Oh and my favorite, I dropped an impact with a battery fully emerged into a pool without a hiccup from the battery or driver.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Framer87 said:


> Dewalt is nice. I'm willing to bet that if you drop a dewalt or a milwaukee from way up, chances of survival are better for dewalt. I find milwaukee plastic brittle. Don't ask how I know... I've got some of each and prefer the 3 speeds on dewalts drill, love the Milwaukee 7 1/4" like the dewalt cordless framer, etc. It all depends what your into.


Dewalt would handle a drop pretty good. Bosch survives decent too.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> 10 feet on concrete, that's the highest I had my milwaukee survive without damage.


about the same here with the following bounces across the floor. I think I dropped it a few other times. Makita dropped once off a sawhorse and table bent.

I've used the dewalts and to me, it seems like they are made for smaller hands.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I dropped my fuel impact 15 feet to concrete. It started making a funny grinding noise, so I took it in to see if it could be fixed. They took it in on warranty, opened it up and cleaned the motor housing, and it works great now.

I prefer the feel of the dewalt saw, it seems easier to follow a straight line. That and a little smoother cut is why I have a 20v saw for finish work.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I listened to Californiadecks and got the fuel ..6.5. Man oh man . Best cordless saw I have ever had .


----------



## baerconstructio (Feb 24, 2011)

I've got the milwaukee fuel impacts. Curious as to what some of you would expect for a lifespan of the drill?

We've got drills putting in 2000+ screws a day and I'll burn out 3-4 a year. I've just kind of come to expect that I need to figure into my cost of overhead 4 drills a year. Is it just amount of screws I'm putting in or should I be expecting more from them?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

baerconstructio said:


> I've got the milwaukee fuel impacts. Curious as to what some of you would expect for a lifespan of the drill?
> 
> We've got drills putting in 2000+ screws a day and I'll burn out 3-4 a year. I've just kind of come to expect that I need to figure into my cost of overhead 4 drills a year. Is it just amount of screws I'm putting in or should I be expecting more from them?


Why would you throw away drills that have a 5 year warranty after a year?


----------



## baerconstructio (Feb 24, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Why would you throw away drills that have a 5 year warranty after a year?


I'm not throwing them away. I get replacements, just kind of wondering if I should be getting more out of them or not.


----------

